# UKC Show I took my dogs to this past weekend



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

4 shows: 

Well, This is how my dogs did. 

CONAN (Presa Canario) - won 2 Champion Classes so now he has 2 legs towards his Grand Champion. 
JUDA (APBT) - won his first tiime ever in the ring. He got 1st in his class against 4 dogs, beat the other class males for 
Best Male, beat a female Pit for Best of Winners. So he won his first major towards his Championship. 
PEPPER (Staffie Bull) - won his class against 2 males, beat a female for Best of Winners and recieved his Championship. Moved into Champion class, and won Champion Class, then beat out a class dog, and Grand Champion for Best of Breed. He recieved his first leg towards his Grand Champion. 

I am so very proud of my three boys. 

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow congrats!!! I wish the UKC and ADBA did shows where i'm at I would like to go to a couple!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> wow congrats!!! I wish the UKC and ADBA did shows where i'm at I would like to go to a couple!


Hun there are alot of UKC shows in Florida. I know I drive down to some. 
You might have to drive a bit but yes you can find some there.

Thanks for you kind words. I am truly proud of them and shocked. As I was kind of nervous to get into the Pit ring. Big classes

Deb


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

CONGRATS! 

Were you in VA? I wanted to go, but had other plans already

Any pictures?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> Were you in VA? I wanted to go, but had other plans already
> 
> Any pictures?


I live in Chesapeake 
I hear ya 
Are you going to be going to NC for Conformation and WP? 
I am going if you would like to hook up at the show and hang out.

I will have pictures soon a friend took them and needs to email me some.

Do you live in VA?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in NJ so the NC show is reallllllly far from me. 

The VA show is about 6 hrs from my house


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Hun there are alot of UKC shows in Florida. I know I drive down to some.
> You might have to drive a bit but yes you can find some there.
> 
> Thanks for you kind words. I am truly proud of them and shocked. As I was kind of nervous to get into the Pit ring. Big classes
> ...


can i look them up on ukcdogs.com???


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

COngrats!!!


are you talking about the UKC show in Hickory/Taylorsville next weekend or the ADBA show in Hickory in few months?

If its the UKC show I MAY be there for Saturday and Sunday, I have to work Thursday and cant make it in time for Friday's.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> can i look them up on ukcdogs.com???


Yes, you can look up the shows on ukcdogs.com and if you need help please ask I help people all the time since I know their website is kind of hard to understand sometimes.

Deb



OldFortKennels said:


> COngrats!!!
> are you talking about the UKC show in Hickory/Taylorsville next weekend or the ADBA show in Hickory in few months?
> If its the UKC show I MAY be there for Saturday and Sunday, I have to work Thursday and cant make it in time for Friday's.


No not ADBA, Yes on UKC show. I will be there also on Saturday and Sunday doing conformation and weight pull with my two terriers.

I will pm you and if you my cell # so if you do show up we can meet up there as well as maybe get a group of folks and go to dinner.

Deb


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats on your wins! That's great!


----------

